# Né por nada não



## GamblingCamel

Não por nada em geral significa "sem nenhuma razão especial". 
And I understand that Né = não + é.

In _Né por nada não_, what is the purpose of adding não at the end?

Né por nada, não, mas essa música "Animal" do Miike Snow parece uma versão eletrônica de Men at Work.
Né por nada não, mas quanto mais o tempo passa, mais eu te amo!!
Cara, né por nada não, mas você fez o pedido no lugar errado.
Né por nada não. Mas Deus não existe

I'm guessing that the phrase is a form of politeness -- that it's intended to soften the statement that follows. 
As a result, the speaker will seem more casual, less self-important and self-centered.

How are these translations?

No special reason for saying this but ...
It's of no great consequence but ...
It's not a problem but ...
I'm not saying it's a good thing or a bad thing but ...


----------



## fernandobn97007

Adding não at the end just to emphasize the expression.
You nailed it! "sem nenhuma razão especial ou aparente"


----------



## GamblingCamel

fernandobn97007 said:


> You nailed it!



Obrigado. Obrigado. Beijos para todos os meus fãs!
Mas eu não fiz sozinho, eu não mereço o grande aplauso.
Devo agradecer também ao dicionário de WR e ao Google Brasil.


----------



## Vanda

Eu fico assombrada com a sua esperteza em achar as coisas!


----------



## Macunaíma

GamblingCamel said:


> Né por nada não, mas Deus não existe.
> 
> I'm guessing that the phrase is a form of politeness -- that it's intended to soften the statement that follows.
> As a result, the speaker will seem more casual, less self-important and self-centered.
> 
> How are these translations?
> 
> No special reason for saying this but ...
> It's of no great consequence but ...
> It's not a problem but ...
> I'm not saying it's a good thing or a bad thing but ...
> For what it's worth, God does not exist.


 
Esta expressão - "Não é/Né por nada não, mas..." - quando é usada para abordar uma pessoa a respeito de um assunto denota certa irritação e tem um tom sarcástico.

Né por nada não, mas não é permitido fumar aqui.

Né por nada não, mas você está sentado no meu lugar.


----------



## William Stein

Macunaíma said:


> Esta expressão - "Não é/Né por nada não, mas..." - quando é usada para abordar uma pessoa a respeito de um assunto denota certa irritação e tem um tom sarcástico.
> 
> Né por nada não, mas não é permitido fumar aqui.
> 
> Né por nada não, mas você está sentado no meu lugar.


 
Those last sentences would be probably translated as:
If you don't mind my saying so....

Do you think that the ironic connotation might be specific to Portugal, since none of the Brazilians pointed it out?


----------



## Macunaíma

William Stein said:


> Do you think that the ironic connotation might be specific to Portugal, since none of the Brazilians pointed it out?


 
Não, todos os brasileiros aqui reconheceriam a ironia desse uso.


----------



## englishmania

Actually Portuguese people would say "Não é por nada, mas..." - just that and not "Não é por nada não, mas...". Using "não" here is a Brazilian thing.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Gambler, it can also mean things like:

Não é por nada não, mas eu sou foda!
I'm not bragging but...

Não é por nada não, mas esse cara não me parece confiável.
I'm not implying anything but...

Não é por nada não mas eu tô morrendo de sono.
I don't know about you but...

Não é por nada não, mas eu não quero dançar com você.
No offense but...

So it can have very different meanings depending on the context.

Né por nada não, mas quanto mais o tempo passa, mais eu te amo!!
If you wanna know the truth...
I must confess/admit...

Cara, né por nada não, mas você fez o pedido no lugar errado.
I'm sorry but...

Né por nada não. Mas Deus não existe
Forgive me but...
Don't take it badly but...


----------



## GamblingCamel

In other words, G., if I master this single expression, I'll be able to get by easily in Brazil.


----------



## GOODVIEW

GamblingCamel said:


> In other words, G., if I master this single expression, I'll be able to get by easily in Brazil.



 It can fit in almost any kind of situation. But it's an informal expression, though.


----------



## ConorBieber

Hi, I'm Brazilian, so I know exactly what you want.
We use "não" at the end of this expression "Né por nada, não" or "Não é por nada, não" to emphasize the idea that you don't mind about a situation, but also to alleviate a situation that can be embarrassing (like a euphemism).
Let's analyze the sentence below.

"Não é por nada, não, mas você está mal vestida."
The transmitter didn't want the receiver to think that he was bothered by the fact that the receiver was not well-dressed. This is why he used "não" twice (to emphasize that he was not bothered). Besides, the expression "Né por nada, não" is also used to say things that can be embarrassing in a nicer way. But don't think it's a formal expression. But in spite of being a slang, it is very useful.

I hope it might help you.


----------



## ConorBieber

No special reason for saying this but ...
Não há nenhum motivo especial para dizer isso, mas...

It's of no great consequence but ...
Não há consequências relevantes nisso, mas... (formal way)
Isso não faz mal a ninguém, mas (informal way)

It's not a problem but ...
Não estou querendo dizer que isso seja um problema, mas... 
Isso não é um problema, mas...

I'm not saying it's a good thing or a bad thing but ...
(Eu) não estou dizendo que isso é uma coisa boa ou ruim, mas...
(Eu) não estou afirmando que isso seja algo bom ou ruim, mas...


----------



## machadinho

Sobre o "não" expletivo, muitíssimo corrente no Brasil, _je *ne* sais *pas*, _mas *não* tenho *nenhuma* dúvida do uso.


----------



## Jvbelgo

Né por nada não, mas certas coisas são difíceis de explicar até pra nós mesmos, falantes do português no Brasil. Aprendi muito com todas as explicações. Muito interessante os diferentes situações postadas. Eu nunca tinha prestado atenção a certos detalhes citados aqui. Legal!!!

abraço a todos


----------



## GamblingCamel

Jvbelgo said:


> Legal!!!
> abraço a todos


Hi JV. Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Jvbelgo

Muito obrigado! É com prazer que recebo seu desejo de boas vindas.


----------



## Joca

Às vezes "Não é por nada não" tem um sentido próximo de "não é nada (de) pessoal".

Às vezes, é também um pedido de concordância: "Você não concorda comigo que...".

Hmm, múltiplas conotações....


----------



## Jvbelgo

Concordo com vc Joca de Floripa (terra bonita) e acho que a expressão é mais usada nesse sentido, ou seja, "não é nada pessoal, mas acho que..." e assim vai.

tenha um bom dia


----------



## vitor boldrin

Há alguma expressão a essa em inglês?


----------

